# despecho



## ducky

hola...por favor ayudenme a traducir "despecho" cuando se refiere a amor..cuando uno busca una persona para olvidar a otra
gracias


----------



## ducky

i'd like to know what do you say, or how do you call it, when you date one person just  to forget another
thanks


----------



## E-J

Yo propongo "rebound". 

Se casó por despecho = _He got married on the rebound. (= When he was still recovering from a previous love affair that ended badly.) _

¿Esto es lo que buscas?


----------



## ducky

muchas gracias! si me sirve....


----------



## Carlos1980

E-J said:
			
		

> Yo propongo "rebound".
> 
> Se casó por despecho = _He got married on the rebound. (= When he was still recovering from a previous love affair that ended badly.) _
> 
> ¿Esto es lo que buscas?


 
Y como se dice " se caso de penalty "  ??

Casarse de penalty = casarse por obligacion porque se descubre que la chica esta embarazada ( Bueno, esto ocurria en tiempos pasados , ya no pasa actualmente  )

Hay alguna expresion en ingles para " casarse de penalty " ??


----------



## Papalote

Hola, Carlos

Se le llamaba, en América, _shotgun marriage_, porque parece ser que el padre de la chica guiaba al chico hasta al altar apuntándole  una escopeta en la espalda. 

Tal vez haya otra forma de llamarle.

Hasta,

Papalote


----------



## rreff

Hola                   nostros lo llamamos esto un "shotgun wedding" boda de escopeta.


----------



## E-J

Sí, se dice "He had a shotgun wedding" (o "He got married shotgun"). Supongo que la situación es que el padre de la embarazada persigue al chico desgraciado con una escopeta (a shotgun) ...


----------



## Ambiguo

Yo lo pondría así:

Out of spite, I dated another girl...


----------



## GiggLiden

ducky said:
			
		

> i'd like to know what do you say, or how do you call it, when you date one person just  to forget another
> thanks



how about ... "A mistake"
(and not particularly fair to the standin dummy)


----------



## E-J

Ambiguo said:
			
		

> Out of spite, I dated another girl...


 
La frase "on the rebound" no tiene por qué significar "out of spite" (con rencor o con mala intención).


----------



## Ambiguo

Pero "despecho" es eso: rencor, ira, odio... "On the rebound" me parece llevar a cabo algo "mientras olvido a la anterior chica", no necesariamente con rencor...


----------



## E-J

Ambiguo said:
			
		

> Pero "despecho" es eso: rencor, ira, odio... "On the rebound" me parece llevar a cabo algo "mientras olvido a la anterior chica", no necesariamente con rencor...


 
Sí, eso - y es exactamente lo que nos pidió ducky ("cuando uno busca una persona para olvidar a otra") pero también utilizó la palabra "despecho" ...


----------



## mgarey

GiggLiden said:
			
		

> how about ... "A mistake"
> (and not particularly fair to the standin dummy)



Gigg, gracias por tu sentido de humor  

I can't think of an anything other than "rebound" either.  

Para los otros hablantes nativos, ¿Es verdad que "despecho" expresa algo hecho con rencor o es más neutro?

Saludos,
Michelle


----------



## MarkLondres

ducky said:
			
		

> hola...por favor ayudenme a traducir "despecho" cuando se refiere a amor..cuando uno busca una persona para olvidar a otra
> gracias


 
no quisiera insultar los foros, pero yo diria "a transitional shag/bird" una persona para olvidar un amor anterior y antes de otro amor mas serio.

advertencia... es poco formal

M


----------



## ducky

gracias mark,, es de pronto un poco diferente a lo queria, lo que te entendi es que es una persona que queda en la mitad, al final no resulta en nada serio no?   en fin,,,pero me parece que tu termino es muy bueno y lo tendre en cuenta. thanx​


----------



## mgarey

Hola Mark,
You Brits! ;-)  
So is a transitional "bird" interchangable with a transitional "shag"?  <¡Qué barbaridad!>
Graicas y saludos,
Michelle


----------



## MarkLondres

mgarey said:
			
		

> Hola Mark,
> You Brits! ;-)
> So is a transitional "bird" interchangable with a transitional "shag"? <¡Qué barbaridad!>
> Graicas y saludos,
> Michelle


 
for us guys yes they are interchangeable, but being a lady, you would probably say "transitional shag/bloke"

ok i lowered the tone enough, i´ll get my coat

M


----------



## candy_white

Para mgarey,
En España por lo menos "despecho" si lleva unido el significado de "rencor" y "odio", ya que el que hace algo "por despecho" lo hace porque está herido por lo que le han hecho, y por tanto lo que sea que haga lo hará con rencor hacia la persona que lo hirió. Además, es una palabra que tamibén se puede usar no sólo en contextos de relaciones amorosas si no también en relaciones de amistad, aunque es mucho menos frecuente.


----------



## mgarey

candy_white said:
			
		

> Para mgarey,
> En España por lo menos "despecho" si lleva unido el significado de "rencor" y "odio", ya que el que hace algo "por despecho" lo hace porque está herido por lo que le han hecho, y por tanto lo que sea que haga lo hará con rencor hacia la persona que lo hirió. Además, es una palabra que tamibén se puede usar no sólo en contextos de relaciones amorosas si no también en relaciones de amistad, aunque es mucho menos frecuente.



Gracias Candy 

That being the case, I don't know if "on the rebound" (or "transitional bloke" ;-) is what Ducky was looking for.  To date someone "on the rebound" does mean that you are dating a person just to forget another but it does not necessarily mean that you're doing it out of spite.

Do we have a specific phrase for this in English - dating someone on the rebound out of spite?

Michelle


----------



## GiggLiden

The longer I read this thread, the more dehumanizing it becomes. If women see good old-fashioned MCP concepts and behavior patterns in some of the dismissive comments, they have a legitimate complaint. Shags? Birds? Is that all they are? Expendable, easily replaceable off-the-shelf merchandise? 

Whatever happened to the idea of treating them like ladies, until proven otherwise? This might even lead to better results. Quien sabe.


----------



## fenixpollo

candy_white said:
			
		

> En España por lo menos "despecho" si lleva unido el significado de "rencor" y "odio", ya que el que hace algo "por despecho" lo hace porque está herido por lo que le han hecho, y por tanto lo que sea que haga lo hará con rencor hacia la persona que lo hirió. Además, es una palabra que tamibén se puede usar no sólo en contextos de relaciones amorosas si no también en relaciones de amistad, aunque es mucho menos frecuente.


No es una frase hecha como lo de _rebound_, pero qué tal "a revenge relationship"?


----------



## E-J

GiggLiden, can you please tell me what "MCP" stands for? I googled but could only find Microsoft Certified Professional, MacMillan Computer Publishing, Molecular & Cellular Proteomics and Medical Care Plan, and I'm guessing you weren't referring to any of those.


----------



## cirrus

son las siglas de male chauvinist pig - o sea machista empedernido.


----------



## E-J

cirrus said:
			
		

> son las siglas de male chauvinist pig - o sea machista empedernido.


 
Gracias  cirrus.


----------



## Albpharma

hi... _despecho _haven´t to be related with love troubles ...

 *Despecho**1**.*
 (Del lat. _despĕctus_, menosprecio).
* 1.* m. Malquerencia nacida en el ánimo por desengaños sufridos en la consecución de los deseos o en los empeños de la vanidad.
* 2.* m. *desesperación.*
* 3.* m. desus. Disgusto o sentimiento vehemente.
* 4.* m. desus. *rigor*  (ǁ aspereza). _Las inclemencias y despecho de la noche._ 
when i was looking up _rebound _onthe WR dictionary  i realized this word have the meaning of '_rebote_' too... In Spain when anybody is upset say 'tengo un rebote' ... maybe here is the explanation ...how odd !!!


----------



## MarkLondres

mgarey said:
			
		

> Gracias Candy
> 
> That being the case, I don't know if "on the rebound" (or "transitional bloke" ;-) is what Ducky was looking for. To date someone "on the rebound" does mean that you are dating a person just to forget another but it does not necessarily mean that you're doing it out of spite.
> 
> Do we have a specific phrase for this in English - dating someone on the rebound out of spite?
> 
> Michelle


 
I agree that there must be a way in english to describe "a revenge date" a better way of saying "My new girlfriend is my ex-girlfriend's younger sister/best friend"

in fact "revenge date" maybe the term we are looking for

M


----------



## GiggLiden

Let us assume that ducky is hoping to assuage his aching heart. That he is NOT looking to hurt his earlier heartthrob, or aiming to make her jealous by flaunting the hoped-for substitute. In that case, "revenge" would not qualify.

May I suggest any of the following:
consolation
rejuvenation
substitution
renewal
fresh-start
onward-and-upward
replacement
recovery
therapy

If this doesn't do it, give me a call. My consultation rates are very reasonable. 
*(estoy bromeando !!!!!!!)*


----------



## COS

Hi!
I'd say "por despecho" = "on the rebound". Just remember that we, hot blooded spanish people, very much like a bit of drama


----------



## gian_eagle

Albpharma said:
			
		

> hi... _despecho _haven´t to be related with love troubles ...
> 
> *Despecho**1**.*
> (Del lat. _despĕctus_, menosprecio).
> *1.* m. Malquerencia nacida en el ánimo por desengaños sufridos en la consecución de los deseos o en los empeños de la vanidad.
> *2.* m. *desesperación.*
> *3.* m. desus. Disgusto o sentimiento vehemente.
> *4.* m. desus. *rigor* (ǁ aspereza). _Las inclemencias y despecho de la noche._
> when i was looking up _rebound _onthe WR dictionary i realized this word have the meaning of '_rebote_' too... In Spain when anybody is upset say 'tengo un rebote' ... maybe here is the explanation ...how odd !!!


si es como dices, entonces "rebound" cabría muy bien como tradución.


----------



## tomtiguy

¿También se dice "casarse a trancas y barrancas" para "casarse de penalty?"


----------



## Albpharma

buenos días....

esa expresión no significa lo mismo...'a trancas y barrancas' significa según el DRAE... 


*tranca*:
*a *~*s y barrancas.*
* 1.* loc. adv. coloq. Pasando sobre todos los obstáculos.


----------



## racehorse

revenge fuck?


----------



## juansans

Pero "despecho" en Venezuela sobre todo es el estado de ánimo en que uno se encuentra cuando es dejado por una chama (muchacha), y que te pone triste y muy suceptible....Generalmente se cura bebiendo mucho (echarse palos) y con el tiempo.

Ese chamo esta despechado, mira como bebe. todo el tiempo llora, llora, llora, llora y llora


Como se traduciria eso?

Gracias


----------



## Espazolano

En Venezuela (y creo que en el "Cono Norte" en general), despecho significa, entre otras cosas, el periodo de tiempo que sigue al final de un amor. La traduccion apropiada seria "heartbreak".

"Su novio la dejo y ella lloraba todos los dias, despechada"
"Her boyfriend left her and she cried everyday, heartbroken"


----------



## racehorse

GiggLiden said:


> The longer I read this thread, the more dehumanizing it becomes. If women see good old-fashioned MCP concepts and behavior patterns in some of the dismissive comments, they have a legitimate complaint. Shags? Birds? Is that all they are? Expendable, easily replaceable off-the-shelf merchandise?
> 
> Whatever happened to the idea of treating them like ladies, until proven otherwise? This might even lead to better results. Quien sabe.


 
GiggLiden you are the most pretentious anal retentive WC patron I have encountered in a while, though the word suggestions you left in your later post are pretty good given the sense you are trying to convey. You could probably work for Cosmo or write your own "Chick-Lit" novel. On the other hand the man-hating attitude is probably not so good for your sex (love [if you prefer]) life. You should relax a little bit, we are all friends here.


----------



## Espazolano

Para evitar parecer sexista, pues al parecer a algunos miembros de la comunidad se sienten abusados, agrego a mi entrada nuevos ejemplos:

"El lloro despechado por dias luego de que Matilde lo abandono"
"He cried for days in heartbreak after Matilde left him"


----------

